# Top 10 Picks



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Who do you guys think will be next years top ten picks regardless of what team picks them? This is a mock purely based on talent and please include your reasons or assessment of your picks.

1) Lebron - With all that I have seen I must say this guy plays and moves like TMac but with a superior court vision and passing ability. He has the ability to score but still lacks a consistent jump shot. His athletic ability is a plus and could be comparable to McGrady's. His court vision and passing is not as good as Magic's but could develop very close and better than what Kobe has now.

Player(s) most resembled: Magic/Clyde 
Peak: 28 ppg, 7 rpg, 9 apg.

2) Carmelo - This guy can flat out score. He has the total package to become a very good scorer in the NBA. He can post, possess a midrange jumper, 3 point range, and can slash. He has athletic ability (he won McDonald's Slam Dunk contest) but doesn't use it that often. Not as athlectic as Lebron but could become a better scorer. He is my pick for ROTY next year for whichever team he plays for.

Player(s) most resembled: Glenn Robinson
Peak: 27 ppg, 8 rpg, 4 apg.

3) Darko - I must admit I haven't watched this guy play. I have only read the scouting reports but from what I have read this man has range and versatility big men dream off. He is physical and athletic. My perception of Darko is that he is not as good as a shooter than Dirk or more athletic than Gasol but somewhere in the middle. He is what Dirk lacks and what Gasol lacks. I think the comparsion of Odom is quite adequate but the KG might be too much to ask. I doubt Darko is as athletic as KG. It seems that he has better range than Odom but his athleticism is on par as is his allaround game.

Player(s) most resembled: Bird/Odom
Peak: 22 ppg, 9 rpg, 6 apg.

4) Rick Rickert - This guy has great range for a big man. He doesn't have a shot like Dirk's but could very well develop into the second best shooting playing above 6' 10 in the NBA. He is not that physical or is he athletic but seems to have a very good grasp on fundamentals. He will probably never be the rebounder he could be with his size but will be a solid scorer. He is has the ability to handle the ball.

Player(s) most resembled: Van Horn/Horry/Laettner (Minnesota days)
Peak: 18 ppg, 8 rpg, 3 apg.

5) Bosh - Still lacks physical strength to dominate in the post. Has good grasp of post fundamentals and underrated athleticism. He will be solid rebounder his first year and after a fews of physical development can become a player Amare is now and could be a Duncan like player in the future. Has the potential to be more athletic and quicker than Duncan but he still needs to work on his footwork but his spacing is very good as evident by the number of rebounds he hauls.

Player(s) most resembled: Baker/Duncan (after physical development)
Peak: 17 ppg, 12 rpg, 2 apg.

6) Chris Thomas - The more I watch this guy, the more I love his game. Could very well be the best PG in college. He has quickness and possesses solid vision. Has the speed to play in the pros. Although not as fast as Kidd or Parker. Still needs to develop a better shot as his shooting percentage needs major improvements.

Player(s) most resembled: Damon Stoudamire
Peak: 16 ppg, 3 rpg, 8 apg.

7) Ben Gordan - Outstanding offensive PG. Has good size at 6'2 185 compared to Thomas's 6'0 165. Could become a score first pass second type of PG. Has solid quickness, solid shot, and satisfactory court vision.

Player(s) most resembled: Rod Strickland
Peak: 17 ppg, 4 rpg, 7 apg.

8) Collision - Call me crazy but I really like this guy. He is a senior and has improved tremendous since his freshmen season. Has a good size 6'9 250...problem is that he doesn't suit the NBA 4 or 3. He is too unphysical to play 4 (although he is improving in this area) and too slow to play 3. But somehow I think he could be a darkhorse for ROTY next year.

Player(s) most resembled: Gilliam
Peak: 14 ppg, 8 rpg, 3 apg.

9) Reece Gaines - This guy is outstanding. The more I think about it...he should be 7th on this list. He can play both the 1 and 2. He has good athleticism and a solid shot. Could develop into a solid 3 point and slasher threat. Very few weaknesses on his offensive potential but I think he is a weak defensive player. Playing for what could be argued the best team in the nation and leading them very well.

Player(s) most resembled: Steve Smith
Peak: 16 ppg, 5 rpg, 6 apg.

10) Emeka Okafor - I like this guy's defensive capabilities. He still has a raw offensive game and lacks major athleticism. He reminds me of a Theo Ratliff with a stronger post presence which should translate to slightly more rebounds and more points than a healthy Ratliff. Has the potential to become a defensive force of what Ben Wallace is today. 

Player(s) most resembled: Theo Ratliff
Peak: 13 ppg, 12 rpg, 4 bpg.

Well those are my opinions and thoughts on who should be in the top 10 picks. Agree or disagree with me, all is good. But feel free to post your own top ten...remember this is based on who you think should be regardless of team standings or team selection.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree with most of your comments, but not with this:


> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 5) Bosh - Still lacks physical strength to dominate in the post. Has good grasp of post fundamentals and underrated athleticism. He will be solid rebounder his first year and after a fews of physical development can become a player Amare is now and could be a Duncan like player in the future. Has the potential to be more athletic and quicker than Duncan but he still needs to work on his footwork but his spacing is very good as evident by the number of rebounds he hauls.
> 
> Player(s) most resembled: Baker/Duncan (after physical development)
> Peak: 17 ppg, 12 rpg, 2 apg.


Why should he try to bulk? His quickness and athleticism are his strong points. He should better try to become a combo forward, like Kevin Garnett or Rashard Lewis. I don't see "becoming a post dominator" as his goal for the future.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Top 10 Picks*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> I agree with most of your comments, but not with this:
> 
> Why should he try to bulk? His quickness and athleticism are his strong points. He should better try to become a combo forward, like Kevin Garnett or Rashard Lewis. I don't see "becoming a post dominator" as his goal for the future.


Good point. I don't think he will ever become as versatile as KG and Lewis. Plus if he could develop himself into a post presence he would be more of a commodity. Bosh is made of the 4 but players like KG and Lewis are made for the 4 or 3. Bosh playing 3 would be a waste of his talent and I hate to think that he end up as another Gooden or Joe Smith. Even when he bulks he should be quicker than the likes of Duncan...although he would be slower than he is now.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Bosh's biggest strength is his length and ability to contort himself. I think Bosh compares best to Jerome Moiso, but it has yet to be seen if he has the shy-away-from-contact-syndrom that Moiso has. Bosh could be very good, but remember Moiso was picked #9 (I think it was #9) by the Celtics who though he'd be the next KG. Also 'Melo is not a better prospect than Darko by a long run. About the projected stats, Darko is a better rebounder than you give him credit for, Lebron is not quite that good of a rebounder, and I think Rickert is a better more mobile version of Van Horn and Van Horn averaged around 20-10 his first 3 seasons so I'd expect similar from Rickert down the line (Rickert would be significantly younger than Van Horn was if he were to come out this year). 

My top ten are:
Lebron James (although it pains me to say it)
Darko Milicic
Carmelo Anthony
Rick Rickert
Sofoklis Schortsianitis
Chris Thomas
Chris Bosh
Ben Gordon
James Lang
Emeka Okafor


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Does any of you compare Carmelo with T-Mac? If not, what does Carmelo lack to become as good as T-Mac?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

1)LeBron James 
2)Chris Bosh
3)Carmelo Anthony
4)Raymond Felton
5)Rick Rickert
6)TJ Ford
7)Michael Sweetney
8)Emeka Okafor
9)Reece Gaines
10)Nick Collison
11)Daruis Rice
12)Hakim Warrick
13)Troy Bell 
14)Josh Howard
15)Julius Hodge


Had to add alittle more because I don't think it is that clear cut. And I obviously did not put on Darko etc. because....I have not seen them play.

Also I don't really like Chris Thomas as a prospect. He is a great player but really how many small tiny PG's have been really good in the NBA? No way that kid is 6-1, and he has really short tiny arms. And not to keep ripping on Jay but he showed body wise, that small arms is a big dis-advantage when playing the NBA game. He has a good offensive game but not a super athlete. And not a great defender. I just don't think he should be in the lottery, to risky. 

And other guys, I think Hakim Warrick, Daruis Rice, Josh Howard, Jawad Williams, Julius Hodge have all the talent in the world All of them are very good prospects. Long arms, quick, athletic. Rice has a big time chance to be a star, and Hodge has a sick ability to get to the rim and score points. And Jawad should be a lottery pick in 2 years.

*Sleeper is Troy Bell. That kid can flat out score the rock, inside, outside, and can penetrate and draw a foul as good as anyone in the college game. Good enough shooter, nice athlete, great mental toughness and confidence. I love this kid as a prospect. Sure he is a scoring PG but nothing wrong with that.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

I really like Carmelo but he's not on the same level of athleticism as TMac. He's more on a level with Glenn Robinson, where as LeBron has the athletic ability to play the same type of game as TMac or Kobe.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

*My tentative top 10 picks.*

Hard draft to call after the top 3, but here's my take thus far:

1) Lebron - no brainer, combination of Grant Hill and Tracy Mcgrady.

2) Darko - Again, no brainer. I've heard firsthand accounts saying he has more potential than Gasol. Seen limited clips, so I'm holding back on my comparison. I like him as a C prospect moreso than the other 7-foot super foreigners.

3) Carmelo Anthony* - Glen Robinson Jr. Don't really like him, but respect his production.

4) Rick Rickert* - Keith Van Horn II. Solid fundamentals, good in and out player, fiery competitor. 

5) Kendrick Perkins* - The wildcard of this draft IMO. Could go anywhere from 3rd to 13th, but is a very intriguing center prospect. I think he'll impres in workouts.

6) Sophocles Schortsiantis* - Is he the Ousmane Cisse of this draft? Intriguing, but another question mark.

7) Chris Bosh* - I really, really don't like this guy. As a warrior fan he reminds me way too much of Joe Smith. Will be a high pick, but he is very soft and way too thin to bang right now. I think he needs a year or two before making the jump.

8) TJ Ford - Love this kid's ability and athleticism, but size is a concern. I think he's another small guy in the Iverson mould who can defy all the notions that he's too little for the league, but it could deter team's from drafting him this high. Probably the best pure pg in this draft, and is probably one of the better athletes.

9) Kirk Hinrich - NBA scouts seem to love this guy. Very, very good all-around guard with that certain spark. Not the best ballhandler, passer, or athlete there is, but he is a competitor.

10) Jarvis Hayes - Prototypical "2-guard". Very good shooter, good defender, and an above-average athlete. Ballhandling is below-average which could lower his stock, but I like everything else about his game.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*jarvis hayes*

never dribbles hes a catch and shoot.. he needs to attack the hole and dunk on people quit settling for the outside shot


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Rounding up the top 20*

...

11) Jarvis Hayes - Solid scorer. Has ability to shoot and slash, his ball handling is suspect but it could be improved. Possibly the second best pure scorer behind Carmelo in next year's draft class.

Player(s) most resembled: Calbert Cheaney
Peak: 18 ppg, 5 rpg, 3 apg.

12) Hakim Warrick - Still far from developed. Listed as 6' 8 and 185 lbs. Will play without a position but his athleticism and potential could make him into a very solid exciting player. Some see him as a second coming of Miles but I don't think he has better mobility and handles. He reminds me of an uninjured Jerod Ward. Second most athletic player behind Lebron in next year's draft class.

Player(s) most resembled: Jerod Ward
Peak: 16 ppg, 7 rpg, 2 apg.

13) Ridnour - Posting very good numbers. Nothing really stands out for Ridnour. His is average in everything but he has great leadership. Should be a good PG for years but might not crack the starting lineup first time around.

Player(s) most resembled: Sherman Douglas
Peak: 13 ppg, 4 rpg, 7 apg.

14) Darius Rice - Can play the 3 or 4. Has range in his shots and has shown solid athleticism. Will not be a great rebounder for a man his size and will not block many shots but should be strong offensively.

Player(s) most resembled: Cliff Robinson
Peak: 15 ppg, 5 rpg, 2 apg.

15) Wade - Tremendous scorer and shooter. His height will raise doubts (SG at 6' 4) and he is not a true PG. Another classic 2 trapped in a 1 body. Should be solid but probably will be a player coming off the bench some years.

Player(s) most resembled: Ricky Pierce
Peak: 14 ppg, 3 rpg, 3 apg.

16) Ford - Best true PG in college. His height is a concern but this guy is dead quick. I consider him the best passer in college today but his offense needs work. 

Player(s) most resembled: Tyus Edney/Brevin Knight
Peak: 9 ppg, 2 rpg, 8 apg.

17) Sweetney - Good size and from what I have seen...very strong and physical. His offense is really raw and he is not very athletic.

Player(s) most resembled: Marcus Fizer
Peak: 13 ppg, 8 rpg, 2 apg.

18) Paulding - Very athletic and exciting player. His jumpshot needs work but it can be improved.

Player(s) most resembled: D Mas
Peak: 11 ppg, 4 rpg, 3 apg.

19) Perkins - The wildcard of this draft. From the footage I have managed to see...he is not very impressive. He dominates because of his size but lacks true mobility and athleticism. The wildcard factor will probably land him as a lottery pick especially with the number of teams that passed up on Amare last year. But there is one major difference between Perkins and Amare: Amare is explosive.

Player(s) most resembled: Dale Davis/Kandi
Peak: 10 ppg, 10 rpg, 2 bpg.

20) Sokoflis Schortsianitis - Another wildcard and will probably end up higher than being a 20th pick because of that. From the scouting reports I have read he is supposedly the next "Shaq". His athleticism is satisfactory but his strength is well he strength. He is still growing and could end up being a muscle machine. His offense is very very raw and his size and strength is a commodity.
At best he could be another Artis Gilmore, at worst...another Robert Traylor. 

Player(s) most resembled: Oakley/Artis Gilmore
Peak: 17 ppg, 11 rpg, 2 bpg.

Note:

If Raymond Felton enters next year's draft I would consider him before Ridnour. This guy is quick and has outstanding court vision. His shooting needs alot of work and if he enters could be this year's Omar Cook. He resembles a mixture of Walt Frazier and Mark Jackson. His peak could be 14 ppg, 4 rpg, 8 apg.

Also can anybody post more info on Varejao...he looks to me as another Dino Radja with a bit more athleticism.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Rounding up the top 20*



> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> Also can anybody post more info on Varejao...he looks to me as another Dino Radja with a bit more athleticism.


Here is something I posted in other threads.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9621&highlight=Varejao 



> I will start with the next brazilian that will be in NBA. His actual club is Barcelona (Spain), but he used to play in Franca (Brazil). His position used to be C/F, but now he is moving to the 3. He has a nice understanding of the game, a very good actitude and some great offense skills. He never give up on a play and have a nice shot range. But he is still a project and need to develop his game and especially his body. He had a nice WC and I think he is the most promissing player in Brazil now. Will be a top 10 pick in 2003 draft.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17240&highlight=Varejao 



> We know that Nene Hilario was drafted with the 7th pick in last years draft. I followed both players for a long time, and Anderson is a better basketball player than Nene. He isn't strong right now, but you know what a month in NBA can do with someones body. He has an older brother that plays in Brazil, and he is VERY strong and for this reason a little slow. Anderson wants to play the 3, so he is very careful with it.
> 
> In Barcelona he can't show his real game, due to the limited minutes. And we can't scout him based in his stats this year. He isn't a bad shooter (he has 3 point range). You are saying his FT % is weak, but he only shot 19 FT (he had one bad night when he was 0-6). Did you see Anderson in the WC? He can be very good with more playing time.
> 
> I won't say that he HAS to be the number 5 in the mock, because I don't know the other players. But he is a great prospect without a doubt.


If you have more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: My tentative top 10 picks.*



> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> 5) Kendrick Perkins* - The wildcard of this draft IMO. Could go anywhere from 3rd to 13th, but is a very intriguing center prospect. I think he'll impres in workouts.


I think he's too small to play center in the league, and not skilled enough to play forward (yet). Needs college IMO.



> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> 7) Chris Bosh* - I really, really don't like this guy. As a warrior fan he reminds me way too much of Joe Smith. Will be a high pick, but he is very soft and way too thin to bang right now. I think he needs a year or two before making the jump.


Bosh is way better than Smith. He's quicker, has better handle and better shot. He won't be a draft bust like Smith was.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

I agree with most of your assessments. But about Reece Gaines... ARE YOU CRAZY? You called him a weak defensive player. WHAT? I'm a huge Louisville fan, most of you know that. And we are probably the best defensive team in the country because of sheer effort. Reece is more than likely the best defensive player on the team. He's an outstanding defensive player, on and off the ball. 

Also, everybody talks about his versatility. I don't really get that. He's a 1. He played a little 2 last year because we needed him to score, but his freshman, sophomore, a lot of his junior, and all of this year, he's been playing the 1. He hardly ever plays off the ball. He's 6-6, but that doesn't mean he's not a 1. His height is just an advantage; there's no sense in trying to make him what he's not. He can score, yeah, but he's even better passing. I think he's the best player in the country at driving and dishing.

So to sum it up I think he's a strong defensive point guard, and agree with the rest of your assessments on him for the most part.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Rounding up the top 20*



> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> ...
> If Raymond Felton enters next year's draft I would consider him before Ridnour. This guy is quick and has outstanding court vision. His shooting needs alot of work and if he enters could be this year's Omar Cook. He resembles a mixture of Walt Frazier and Mark Jackson. His peak could be 14 ppg, 4 rpg, 8 apg.


He reminds me of Baron Davis. Just a bit smaller.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> 4) Rick Rickert - This guy has great range for a big man. He doesn't have a shot like Dirk's but could very well develop into the second best shooting playing above 6' 10 in the NBA. He is not that physical or is he athletic but seems to have a very good grasp on fundamentals. He will probably never be the rebounder he could be with his size but will be a solid scorer. He is has the ability to handle the ball.


 Unlike VanHorn, Rickert has great post moves, very good feet and have a variety of ways to score down low. Has developed a fade away jump shot and has a nice handle. Plus he can pass pretty well. I would say he will be better than VanHorn because VanHorn only is a shooter/slasher. He doesn't have a inbetween game.




> 16) Ford - Best true PG in college. His height is a concern but this guy is dead quick. I consider him the best passer in college today but his offense needs work.


 I disagree with you "peak" prediction big time! TJ Ford is a PG that can penetrate. And any PG that can penetrate alway is a threat to score. His passing ability and quickness make him almost unstoppable. And from last year, his offense has really, really grown. Think about him in a year. He is a good enough offensive player. But he is almost like Iverson in terms of quickness. He has not been stopped really from driving. Sure he can't score like Iverson and is not anything close to the same athlete, but he is quick and can penetrate the lane. A very, very big quality in my book.



> 17) Sweetney - Good size and from what I have seen...very strong and physical. His offense is really raw and he is not very athletic.


 I would not call him a raw offensive player at all. He is very sound on offense. Has a variety of post moves he uses, has shown he can put up almost 20 a game even against taller players. Is really sound down low, hard to stop with his back to the basket. I love the kid because he is is a lock to get some points inside no matter where he plays. He is a very good offensive player to me.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Rounding up the top 20*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> He reminds me of Baron Davis. Just a bit smaller.


Bender do you have anymore info on Sani...he sounds like the next big thing. Dunking over 7 people that is CRAZY!!!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

What does my quote have to do with Sani?


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Top 10 Picks*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> I agree with most of your comments, but not with this:
> 
> Why should (Bosh) try to bulk? His quickness and athleticism are his strong points. He should better try to become a combo forward, like Kevin Garnett or Rashard Lewis. I don't see "becoming a post dominator" as his goal for the future.


Bosh doesn't need to bulk but he needs to add some strength and muscle to his frame. I think that is what was trying to be communicated. Bosh is a skinny kid. There is no denying that. He needs the added weight just to handle the Association. 

Can he dominate the post? You better believe it. He didn't shy away against the big frontline of the Terps on Sunday that's for sure. He is much taller than I thought. I was at the game on Sunday and spoke with him afterwards as well. 

There was a story in the paper that talked about him leaving early so I asked him about it. He just kinda laughed but from what I gather from the Tech coaches, he'll be around for at least another year. So we'll see.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Bosh doesn't need to bulk but he needs to add some strength and muscle to his frame. I think that is what was trying to be communicated. Bosh is a skinny kid. There is no denying that. He needs the added weight just to handle the Association.


 I agree. Bosh is skinny and will always be skinny, just like KG. Saying for them to bulk up is just really the only thing they need. They said KG needed to bulk up, and some think that means size, put a player can be strong and not be really big phyisically. Like JustinYoung said he needs to tighten his muscle frame.

But he is really skilled, against Rick up in the "barn" he looked really athletic. Could run up and down the court all day, good shot blocker, good timing. Only bad thing is his offensive game, needs to get a little 15 foot jump shot maybe or a back to the basket game. He is a very talented player, PF's like that don't come along that much. And it will probably be a long time before a big man of that quality and athletic ability comes into college again. Because just look at the athletic big men that just went pro in Amare, Tyson, Eddy, Cisse etc.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Top 10 Picks*



> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> Bosh doesn't need to bulk but he needs to add some strength and muscle to his frame.


I think there's a misunderstanding on here. Could you please tell me the difference between "bulk" and "add some strength and muscle"? Because honestly I don't know it, or see there a difference.

If Bosh adds some muscle, he'll become slower, won't he? Of course, if he tries to be a post player he should do it. But he's quiet a good shooter right now, isn't he? .520 from 3pt range isn't that bad IMO. So why shouldn't Bosh try to be a wing forward instead of a post player?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> What does my quote have to do with Sani?


You posted on another tread about Sani...just wondering if you have anymore info.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*My Top 10*

1. LeBron
2. *Darko Milic
3. *#Carmelo Anthony
4. #Chris Bosh
5. # Raymond Felton
6. #Rick Rickert
7. #Emeka Okafor

-will finish later.............time for supper

#- If they declare
* Could be switched, depending on who gets what pick


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

What do you wanna know about Sani?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

1)LeBron James (There is not one like him, it is a combo of players)
2)Chris Bosh (Jermaine O'Neal without the spark)
3)Carmelo Anthony (Paul Pierce but more athletic)
4)Raymond Felton (Mark Jackson with way better offense)
5)Rick Rickert (A billionaire's version of Pat Garrity)
6)TJ Ford (Allen Iverson without the scoring ability)
7)Michael Sweetney (Less athletic version of Elton Brand)
8)Emeka Okafor (Keon Clark with more upside)
9)Reece Gaines (Derek Anderson)
10)Nick Collison (Kind of like Michael Bradley when he came out, but will be much, much better)


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 6)TJ Ford (Allen Iverson without the scoring ability)


Why not "Damon Stoudamire without the scoring ability"?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 2)Chris Bosh (Jermaine O'Neal without the spark)
> \


 I was thinking of a good comparison Saturday night and this is who I came up with too, but a young Joe Smith is not far off either.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Full Round 1:

Lebron James
Darko Milicic
Carmelo Anthony
Jarvis Hayes
Chris Bosh
Sofoklis Schortsianitis
Luke Ridnour
Reece Gaines
Rick Rickert
Anderson Varejao
Mike Sweetney
Kendrick Perkins
Kirk Hinrich
Ben Gordon
Tj Ford
Nick COllision
Darius Rice
Mario Austin
Josh Howard
Zarko Cabarkapa
Chris Kaman
Mo williams
Troy Bell
Brian COok
David West
jerome BEasley
Marcus Banks
Kyle Korver
Dahntay Jones

lots of surprises in my draft. Good PG and PF pool


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: My tentative top 10 picks.*



> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> Hard draft to call after the top 3, but here's my take thus far:
> 
> 1) Lebron - no brainer, combination of Grant Hill and Tracy Mcgrady.
> ...


really like this list but i would slide collison and dwayne wade in around 9 and 10 and drop hinrich and hayes a couple of notches.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 1)LeBron James (There is not one like him, it is a combo of players)
> 2)Chris Bosh (Jermaine O'Neal without the spark)
> 3)Carmelo Anthony (Paul Pierce but more athletic)
> ...


As I continue my "pick on Ozzy week", I have a few questions / comments. First, have you, or anyone on here heard anything about Felton's intentions for the draft? I know it's early, but a couple of guys have him on their "mocks" so I was wondering if I've missed something.

Secondly, Bosh over Anthony? I mean, Anothony is clearly more talented now, but is that a size thing? Big men should go higher because there are less of them? Or do you think that Bosh will be a bigger impact player down the road?

Sweetney's great. I really do like him in the top 10. Well, I did until earlier today, Digger Phelps said he was the best player in the country. I sort of felt dumb for thinking the same beforehand. 

Collison is more of a force then Bradley was. I think even Elton Brand would be a better one. Because of the rebounding, the running the floor and the post game. It's hard to come up with good comparisons because people are inclined to compare white people with white people, but even though it's a bit of a stretch in overal how they will turn out, I think their games are more comparable. Bradley didn't play with his back to the basket nearly as well as Collison.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 1)LeBron James (There is not one like him, it is a combo of players)
> 2)Chris Bosh (Jermaine O'Neal without the spark)
> 3)Carmelo Anthony (Paul Pierce but more athletic)
> ...


i like these comparisons but i dont think sweetney and okefor are top 10 picks,i like mario austin and dwayne wade better,and i would put hinrich around 10.as for rickert comparison to garrity, is that the best you could do?i like van horn and i do think rickert could be a little better,i happen to think that van horn is a good basketball player unlike a lot of others out there.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

ozzy where the heck is darko


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

*My ten....*

#1 - LeBron James - He has it all. Needs little work and some polish which he will get both in the NBA with good coaching and experience.

#2 - Darko Milicic - Also have not seen him, as is the case with most of us. But, from what I gather, he should be a very versatile 3,4,5 with shooting/scoring abilitys and a toughness and fire not seen in most forigeners.

#3 - Carmello Anthony - If it weren't for LeBron, he might be a #1 pick this season. Hell, if he stays at SU for another year, he might just be. I,somewhat like, the comparison to Glenn Robinson, some ways, as far as scoring goes. Only difference is, he has a very good future as a defender in the NBA with his athlecism and desire to be a very good player.

#4 - Luke Ridnour - Call me crazy but this guy does a lot of the things that teams wished their own PG's did. For awhile I thought his type of PG was extinct. He can shoot the rock very well both from the 3pt line and FT line(Much needed in a PG),the guy sets up teamates in a variety of ways and he also loves to be a vocal leader such as a good QB(IE opposite of Peyton Manning's leadership skills) does in the NFL.

#5 - Sokoflis Schortsianitis - Big,strong,athletic for his size. Eddy Curry was very similar with less experience and the same age and he went #4. I see no reason why SokScho won't by top 5.

#6 - Chris Bosh - A major athlete at 6-10. NBA scouts will not pass on the chance at a player similar to KG. This might even be a little low for him.

#7 - Reece Gaines - 6-6 PG with scoring AND good passing skills.  He is the opposite of Ridnour in a lot of ways but they both have very good skills which should appeal very much to NBA scouts.

#8 - Kendrick Perkins - We all know how NBA Scouts are constantly looking for the next Shaq. He actually has a lot of smilarlites to Shaq. Both were/are man children,both from Texas. No way he drops out of the lottery as long as he stays healthy and does even OK in workouts.

#9 - Emeka Okafor - He is a more advanced Theo Ratliff, basically. I hope he stays a few more years. Same with Perkins and Bosh. But he is still a lotto pick this year.

#10 - Nick Collison - Some teams actually like to take a solid player they know will produce in the NBA. Collison will find some team in the lottery(Or near the lottery) that are looking for a player who will be solid, if unspectacular.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I don't know if anyone wants to hear this, but I can see a poor man's version of a younger Karl Malone in Nick Collison somewhat. Think about it a bit...it makes some sense.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> I don't know if anyone wants to hear this, but I can see a poor man's version of a younger Karl Malone in Nick Collison somewhat. Think about it a bit...it makes some sense.


I understand that, but he is no where near Malone's strength, Malone's arms are huge!


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

I agree with you TMOD, except I think Collison is more like Vladamir Radmonovic with a less developed shot and better game down low.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: My ten....*



> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> #1 - LeBron James - He has it all. Needs little work and some polish which he will get both in the NBA with good coaching and experience.
> 
> #2 - Darko Milicic - Also have not seen him, as is the case with most of us. But, from what I gather, he should be a very versatile 3,4,5 with shooting/scoring abilitys and a toughness and fire not seen in most forigeners.
> ...



whether i agree on ridnour or not i dont think he wil go that high.there is most likely going to be a pretty good group of big men like;rickert,bosh,milicic going in that part of the draft.if rid comes out someone will grab him in the lottery though.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Top 10 Picks*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> I think there's a misunderstanding on here. Could you please tell me the difference between "bulk" and "add some strength and muscle"? Because honestly I don't know it, or see there a difference.
> 
> If Bosh adds some muscle, he'll become slower, won't he? Of course, if he tries to be a post player he should do it. But he's quiet a good shooter right now, isn't he? .520 from 3pt range isn't that bad IMO. So why shouldn't Bosh try to be a wing forward instead of a post player?


Basically Bosh just needs to "fill out". Does that make sense? He is too skinny right now. But he is still young. His body is still maturing.

Adding muscle won't slow him down. If anything, it will make him faster. He doesn't need to become a Charles Oakley type of player. He just needs to continue build his frame. Like KG. He isn't bulging muscles but he's strong. That is what I mean. 

Bosh shouldn't be a wing player. He is a good inside. He's toug. He's smart. He'll be very effective because he can shoot the three but it certainly isn't is money maker. He really battles inside. Bosh is a multitalented player that will give defenders headaches.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: My ten....*



> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> #5 - Sokoflis Schortsianitis - Big,strong,athletic for his size. Eddy Curry was very similar with less experience and the same age and he went #4. I see no reason why SokScho won't by top 5.


There is a reason: *size*. Schorty is the same typ of player that Curry is, but Schorty is at least 2 inches smaller. And further I don't know if Schorty has a 7-6½ wing span, like Curry has. Curry was a center in high school and is still a center in the league. But Schorty has to move to power forward. And that's the big question mark: Can he play PF?


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

What about Anderson Varejão? 

I also see Schorty dropping real far in the draft because of the uncertainties where he will play. From what I've read on the internet as well, it doesn't sound like he's anywhere near a finished product either, nor would you expect him to be. But if he was more refined, I'd expect more teams would be willing to risk a lottery pick on him. I'd be very surprised if he went top 10.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Well Lakers_32_forever, I did not put on Darko because I have not seen Darko...


And Springsteen: Well I have Bosh over Anthony because I think a big man like Chris Bosh is more rare than a player like Anthony. I think the fact that such a athletic and talented big man is there, well I say take the big man. Anthony is great, and might turn out better in the end but I don't think you pass up athletic big men considering there are not many. And I compared Collison to Bradley because both are not super athletic, but they have great post moves and can score down low. Sure Brand would be a thought but I don't think Collison is phyisically like Brand, Brand is shorter and more athletic with bigger hands. Collison is strong, and has very good post moves and toughness.


rainman: I compared Rickert to Garrity because Van Horn is a very athletic player and is a slasher/shooter. Rickert is not a slashing type of player. He does not penetrate the lane, kick out or go to the hoop. Even thought Rickert can score down low with very good post moves, he is not as athletic. And I see Rickert joining a team where some penetrating guards can get him open shots outside. I don't think he will play in the post, just like Garrity doesn't. And just like Garrity, Rick will probably be a second option guy. But in my view he is not as athletic as Van Horn and doesn't penetrate the lane like Van Horn. But really there is not a player to compare with him, probably would have to say a rich mans Garrity with a post game. Just to change it up.


*And I underrated Jarvis Haynes big time, I think he should probablly be in the top 10 once I think about it. Great shooter, solid defender. Not a great athlete but neither was Joe Dumars.

*Erik Daniels of UK is a great prospect, wow that kid has talent. Fine passer, long, athletic, good handle, good post moves, can score, can defend. I bet in the future he could be a top 20 pick.*


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> And Springsteen: Well I have Bosh over Anthony because I think a big man like Chris Bosh is more rare than a player like Anthony. I think the fact that such a athletic and talented big man is there, well I say take the big man. Anthony is great, and might turn out better in the end but I don't think you pass up athletic big men considering there are not many. And I compared Collison to Bradley because both are not super athletic, but they have great post moves and can score down low. Sure Brand would be a thought but I don't think Collison is phyisically like Brand, Brand is shorter and more athletic with bigger hands. Collison is strong, and has very good post moves and toughness.


I'm really starting to wonder about big man theories. There seems to be "the next great big man" in every single draft now. Kwame, Darko, Yao.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

In the world, what is rare, is more expensive. And that can hold true in a draft, you will have a easier time finding a player like Anthony than a player like Bosh. I would take LeBron over Bosh obviously, but just depends on how much you like Anthony.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I do understand the basic economics of the issue. What I was debating is the fact that big men, seem to be a lot less rare lately than ever before. I mean, in the past, a guy like Sweetney may have been the only quality big man in a draft, however, this year, there are some really solid "prospects" who are all tall, athletic etc. I think there comes a point where choices have to be made of overall talent and not "rarity" of the specimen. I mean, sure there are a lot of guard/forward types like Anthony, but how many are as good as him?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*I gave Rick Rickert the shaft!* I really should not have compared him to Pat Garrity. The most I think about it he will probably be like Peja Stojakovic actually. He is tall like Peja and has a wonderful jump shot just like Peja. Both are tweeners because neither is a ture PF or SF. But I think Rick is just as quick as Peja, maybe not as good of ball handler though. But Rick has better post moves and is better as a one on one scorer. So to change my comparison I think Rick Rickert=Peja Stojakovic with a better post game, put not as good of handle.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm really starting to wonder about big man theories. There seems to be "the next great big man" in every single draft now. Kwame, Darko, Yao.


i think there is a big differance in calling yao the next great bigman and kwame brown at about 6-9 being the next great anything.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

Maybe I over-generalized. But Kwame was supposed to be a great power forward...and so is Bosh I guess. All I meant was, is it possible the game has come to a point where they should be looking for the next great player, not just the next big guy?


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Ozzy, did I really just read that you called Peja a PF/SF tweener? 

I don't think I can ever listen to a thing you type again, man, seriously. 

Peja Stojakovic a tweener? WTF? You gotta explain this one to me.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

*OZZY*

TJ Ford is two inches shorter than Chris Thomas...so why do you have him so high?


I think the best PG prospect in college is neither of them...I agree Ray Felton should be up there with Bosh and Carmelo...Felton might be the quickest player I remember seeing in college...he showcased all of his talents perfectly in the Duke game.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I said Peja is a tweener because even though he is a very fine SF, I don't think he is quick enough. He has the size of a PF at 6-10 230, but he has the abilities of a SF put with less size. But I was really saying that Rickert is a tweener. But Peja doesn't have the usual speed more SF's have, and he does actually play some PF for matchup problems at times.


As for Ford, well I love Felton like you said. But TJ Ford is just a great talent, he can not be stopped. I compared him to Allen Iverson in the fact that if he wants to get to the hoop, he will do so, and no player can really stop him. He played wonderful defense on Hollis Price all night long against OU, and he has a unreal ability to penetrate and dish out to the shooter. Just think if Ford was off Texas, they would be horrible. TJ Ford makes that team great because he gets wide open shots for all of his teammates. And that ability is really hard to find. Great talent.


Also when talking about Ford made me remember about James Thomas on Texas, I think he has a shot at the NBA. Really tough kid, aggressive, long arms, smart rebounder, improving offensive game. I think he is a really good pick for a team that needs a hussle guy. And heck Ben Wallace was not no 1st round pick.

And Hollis Price really has a solid game. He is very fast and quick on his feet. Great shooter for inside and out, can handle it pretty well. Not the best pure PG, but he is a very good player and has great shooting skills in the clutch. I think he will be a fine 2nd round pick, could even jump to the first.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Also when talking about Ford made me remember about James Thomas on Texas, I think he has a shot at the NBA. Really tough kid, aggressive, long arms, smart rebounder, improving offensive game. I think he is a really good pick for a team that needs a hussle guy. And heck Ben Wallace was not no 1st round pick.


But Ben Wallace is an exception to the rule. I mean, if it was that easy to go undrafted and make the league, more people would be doing it.

Not saying Thomas isn't good, but there are likely better prospects that don't get "seen" as much by the common fan because they aren't on t.v. a lot, or on teams who are geting as much publicity as Texas.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

Ozzy I don't know where you got the idea that Peja is 6-10 230. He's listed at 6-9 225, but in reality he's closer to 6-7 220. He's a good inch or two shorter than Hedo who's 6-8. Peja is about the size of Marko Jaric but heavier. In the Global Games they stood next to each other almost to the inch. If he's a tweener it's SG/SF but he's not. He's a true SF plain and simple.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Hedo is 6'10"*

When he is next to Webber they are about the same height. Maybe Webber is really 6'8".


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

Webber is 6-9, and Hedo's a bit shorter than him.


----------



## BullsIn2005 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Good pics*

U this on the $$$, the exception are Rick Reickert whos awful


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Ozzy I don't know where you got the idea that Peja is 6-10 230. He's listed at 6-9 225, but in reality he's closer to 6-7 220. He's a good inch or two shorter than Hedo who's 6-8. Peja is about the size of Marko Jaric but heavier. In the Global Games they stood next to each other almost to the inch. If he's a tweener it's SG/SF but he's not. He's a true SF plain and simple.


i agree,i would guess peja at barely 6-8,webber is about and inch taller.people get carried away with some of these height projections then you see two guys next to each other who are supposed to be the same height and there is 2 or 3 in differance.


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Ozzy I don't know where you got the idea that Peja is 6-10 230. He's listed at 6-9 225, but in reality he's closer to 6-7 220. He's a good inch or two shorter than Hedo who's 6-8. Peja is about the size of Marko Jaric but heavier. In the Global Games they stood next to each other almost to the inch. If he's a tweener it's SG/SF but he's not. He's a true SF plain and simple.


actually you are wrong they just didthe correct measurements this past post season him and Hedo at now listed at 6'10 since the old height was thier hieght when he was drafted at 18. There is no way he is 6'7" unless Vlade is 6'10 he about 2" short then Vlade.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

EMEKA OKAFOR AND BEN GORDON IS STAYING IN COLLEGE

BUT DO YALL THINK TONY ROBERTSON CAN PLAY IN THE LEAGUE?


----------

